# Halloween st-hubert 2015 display



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi , little late but here's the 2015 display 

Cemetary, haunted tree, asylum section and laboratory...


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

(more)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice! You packed a lot of prop eye candy in your display.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Great display!
Well done


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

This looks like a great setup, bet you had lots of positive comments


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really like this a lot! So much to take in. Great prop selection and placement. nice lighting too!


----------

